# powerade



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

I am petrified of developing ohss so have been doing some serious research!  

I keep coming across people saying to drink gatorade or powerade instead of masses of water post EC. The thought behind this is that you need the electrolytes and the salts to rebalance the body. 

Anyone know more about this or had experience?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have ohss and it's not worth getting petrified for honey x

I showed signs very very early and they reduced my stimms dose, made me rest, put me on cabergolin, changed my trigger, and just reiterated the 2 litres of water a day (and a litre of milk - I like milk!). They will not risk you getting hurt and at the first signs of any problems they react really quickly. With stuff like this i would take the advise of your clinic and avoid google.

I'm already feeling loads better and (fingers crossed) have done enough to be ok to ET rather than freeze all x x x

Good luck


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks cloudy. I just hate not being in control and I panic!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it occurs to me that Gatorade or powerade might be full of sugar in the form of high fructose corn syrup which isn't good for you at all. Plus it might make you hyper which would be a bad idea when you are bloated and your body needs rest after the sedative. don't fall for the hype. there's nothing you can't get from ordinary food and water. post e/c you will probably be spending most of your time on the bed or sofa. if you are at risk of serious OHSS you will need medical attention not a sports drink.


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi

I've had OHSS twice and no amount of sports drink helped stop it.  I tried all sorts but still got it.  Just take advice from the clinic.

Kxx


----------



## Daffodill77 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Sarah,

I have moderate OHSS and, like you, was terrified at getting it. It filled me with fear before the treatment to the point I didn't know if I could go through with it, but as cloudy put it, it really isn't worth worrying about honey. Now I actually have it, it's no different to dealing with any illness... But you just deal with it. It's not pleasant, I won't lie, but really wasn't worth worrying about as much as I did. 

It symptoms become bothersome don't hesitate to contact you clinic though.

It's really good to be sensible and look out for things and to listen to your body. Bloatedness is something you could very well suffer anyway just as a normal outcome of the ER and ET so dont panic if that happens. I did everything I could/read about prior to OHSS but still ended up with it so I'm not sure prevention works (although it doesn't hurt to try!). 

I did find that Gatorade helped me quite a bit with the bloatedness (it's hard to find it here in the uk so just bought it off amazon in a powder to mix). Gold bunny is so right though! It's full of sugars so I only drank 500ml of that a day. The other very good alternative is v5 juice (veg juice). I swear by this! I've also been eating lots of salty peanuts today. 

I'm not sure I would recommend all of these things in abundance unless you start to develop signs of OHSS as flooding your body with something it's not use to on a daily basis surely can't be good for you. But that's just my simple way of looking at it  

IVF is a very emotional time and full of lots of trepidation and worries. If you want to ask anything or have a good moan feel free to pm me. 

Good luck and lots of  

X


----------

